# PUPPY licks dirt and rust ?



## weld (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a 12 week old German Shepherd puppy a couple weeks ago. I havent had a dog since i was a kid. He seems to like to lick fresh rust off of steel and likes to lick dirt that appears to have clay in it. I have him on large breed puppy food. Anyone know why hes doing this?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

They do that. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

Labsnothers said:


> They do that. Don't worry about it.


I would be worried.

Rust if ingested is not toxic, however, I would be worried about the rough surface cutting or causing abrasions on the dogs tongue and causing infection.
Rusty surfaces are porous and can harbor bacteria.


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

weld said:


> I got a 12 week old German Shepherd puppy a couple weeks ago. I havent had a dog since i was a kid. He seems to like to lick fresh rust off of steel and likes to lick dirt that appears to have clay in it. I have him on large breed puppy food. Anyone know why hes doing this?


I think its just him exploring but like other suggested don't let him lick rust 


P.S.

Has he been checked for parasites? Cause I'm thinking he has parasites if hes eating clay.....


----------



## weld (Feb 5, 2010)

hes been dewormed. i thought maybe he was doing this because hes lacking minerals or some kind of defficientcy. hes so bad that i have to tie hin up when i let him out. he chews on little sharp pieces of steel, eats the slag off of welds, etc. he really loves to chew on aluminym, he threw up a couple pieces of aluminum can the other day. he still seems alright though. every time i see him chewing on something, i run over there to try to find it in his mouth, then he trys to hide it or swallows it. hes constantly chewing on rocks. can anyone suggest a vitamin for him that wont screw up his diet or give him an imbalance of something. ive been feding him eagle one hollistic large puppy food. today he swallwed some plastic. I'm just hoping i can get him through his puppyhood safely.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe he is bored and needs exercise. Puzzle/treat balls work here. Make sure you keep an eye on the lil fella. Hate to hear that he has an obstruction or a perforated bowel from eating those things!

Get him some chew toys, bully sticks or even deer antlers. Trade out bad stuff with good stuff


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

that is a common behaviour of the dogs, as you said he is quite young, when he grew older he will stop licking dirt and rust for sure.just give him some time.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 26, 2010)

I have an Afghan Hound/Collie that licks the fireplace and a 3 year old GSD that must inspect everything that enters the house (including us) with nose and taste. GSDs can be very nosey and if yours is still a baby and just like human babies - everything ends up in the mouth!

I wouldn't worry about it, but I would stop it from licking the rust. You wouldn't want a little bit of metal getting into puppy's stomach and causing problems.


----------

